# Quality Management Department



## marimba

Hola! Como traducirian este titulo?


----------



## ILT

Departmento de Administración/Gestión de la Calidad

ILT


----------



## marimba

Thank you!


----------



## lauranazario

También podría ser *Departamento de/para el Manejo de (la) Calidad*.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Estrella

También puede referirse a la Gerencia del Departamento de Calidad.


----------



## Aquical

Or *Departamento de control de calidad*


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Aquical said:
			
		

> Or *Departamento de control de calidad*



Es la traducción que más me gusta...  
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## el_novato

Aquical said:
			
		

> Or *Departamento de control de calidad*


   


			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Es la traducción que más me gusta...
> Un saludito.
> EVA.



Ya hay una traducción formal para Departamento de Control de Calidad = Quality *Control * Department.



Ahora, Quality *Management * Department =  Departamento de Gestión/Administración de Calidad.



Revisa las opción que te da I Love Translating


Saludos

el novato


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Sólo es mi opinión, El Novato; creo que la calidad se controla, y no se gestiona ni se administra.
A veces "management" se utiliza para una variedad de cosas, no siempre demasiado claras.
Saludito.
EVA.


----------



## el_novato

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Sólo es mi opinión, El Novato ...


  Nadie discute tu opinión (mis respetos para ti)     .   Solo quise decir la traducción para Departamento de Control de Calidad.  Y management se entiende el concepto, aunque la traducción formal queda por estos momentos en el aire.





			
				EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> ... A veces "management" se utiliza para una variedad de cosas, no siempre demasiado claras.
> Saludito.
> EVA.


  No es a veces, por lo general, las palabras son traducidas, y en español la mayoría (¿o todas?) las palabras tienen sinónimo(s), y en la traducción dependiendo de la zona geográfica, pueden tomar un sinónimo, por ejemplo, visita el _thread _ de "Lean Manufacturing".
Aunque hay ocasiones en que se tiene una traducción universal, por ejemplo  "Preventive
Maintenance", e imagino que lo mismo sucede con "Quality Control Department"




*Estrella*:

Y si me lo permiten quiero aprender de todos ustedes:

Por ejemplo, debido a nuestro sistema, manejo los siguientes conceptos (palabras) relacionados con el tema, ¿cómo las traducen en otros países? ¿es diferente a nosotros?;  quiero ver si hay diversidad, en la primera, ya vimos en el foro que si hay, ¿y en las últimas cinco?.  Ya que si en el foro preguntan como se traducen estas palabras en México, con gusto les digo, pero ¿Cómo las traducen en otros países al español?.

*Lean Manufacturing
  SPC
  QI
  TQM  
  TPM  
  OEE*

Saludos

el novato


----------



## MexicoUser

marimba said:


> Hola! Como traducirian este titulo?


 
Departamento Gerencial de la Calidad,

Saludos

NSR


----------



## nombus

Departamento de Control de Calidad. Aunque en general en inglés también lo llaman Quality Control. Hay que ver pq Management? Si es así, me gusta Gestión.
sds.
n.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

el_novato said:


> Ya hay una traducción formal para Departamento de Control de Calidad = Quality *Control * Department.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora, Quality *Management * Department =  Departamento de Gestión/Administración de Calidad.
> 
> 
> 
> Revisa las opción que te da I Love Translating
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> el novato



Llego bastante tarde, pero tal vez mi contribución sirva a los que lleguen a esta entrada después que yo. Coincido con lo dicho por "el novato"; aquí en España, al menos, conozco empresas e instituciones públicas que tienen un Departamento o una Oficina de Gestión de Calidad. Según algunos de sus directores, la calidad sí se gestiona (más precisamente, se gestionan los procesos de los que ella es resultado).
Un saludo cordial,


----------



## breist

Hola rafajuntoalmar,
me ha gustado tu comentario respecto a los que van después de tí (que en este caso soy yo). Estoy buscando una traducción para 'Quality Managment'. Había puesto Dirección de Calidad, pero creo que efectivamente me gusta más Gestión de Calidad.
Gracias por tu aportación.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

breist said:


> Hola rafajuntoalmar,
> me ha gustado tu comentario respecto a los que van después de tí (que en este caso soy yo). Estoy buscando una traducción para 'Quality Managment'. Había puesto Dirección de Calidad, pero creo que efectivamente me gusta más Gestión de Calidad.
> Gracias por tu aportación.



De nada, eres muy amable.
Saludos.


----------



## monkeycita74

En México lo conocemos como Departamento de Gestión de Calidad


----------

